# Newer fishing rod company’s



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Have everyone else tried some of the newer fishing rods?
Don’t get me wrong I love my Saint Croix and G Loomis rods. I do think Saint Croix makes a better product than Gloomis !!! But that my opinion and everyone has there own on that..... 

Lately I try to couple different rods which I think for the price point they are not bad at all first of all would be a favorite balance I pick it up for 90 bucks plus tax and so far it’s not all that bad good feel, Lightweight, and it’s pulled in some nice fish....... 

And I got 2 13 fishing rods the omen black for around 120 plus tax not bad I use it a lot and the Defy black at 60 plus tax and it’s a really nice rod for the price you can feel a swim bait tail going Through the water nicely..


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Love my Denali Primes and also, not newer, but into the Bass Pro Carbon Lites 2.0's


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

guppygill said:


> Love my Denali Primes and also, not newer, but into the Bass Pro Carbon Lites 2.0's


I honestly have to admit, I’ve handled the carbon lite 2.0’s and they felt good. Just can’t get myself to spend much money on something that says BP on it. But yes I think they are nice rods without actually using one outside the store.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I have all Dobyns and love them! Wouldn't fish a Favorite if someone paid me to, mainly because of who pushes them. Just my opinion. Like the Cashion rods also.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I’m going to be buying a new rod for smallmouth before too long. I was planning on giving loomis a shot but I’ll check these other companies out for sure. My St croix experience was less than stellar. Good thread basshunter.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

St. Crotch losts long time ago with there customer services so I wont even consider their products. Loomis is somewhat better as i have never hadan issue with them regardless.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Mojo Bass line of rods for the money are great. Tried some Gnants from the fishing expo did not care for them... way over priced as well. Not worth the cash I paid.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Toad Fish rods are really nice, light, & reasonably priced. My son bought two of them after using trying them out in South Carolina. Customer service is top notch also.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I recently purchased an Ark Lancer Pro.
Hard to beat for $100. A definite step up from a Mojo or Bass X. for less money.
You can go to Fishermans Central and check'em out. Thats where a came across it.
Trust me... I needed another rod like a hole in my head, I picked that up and had to have one.
Super lite, thin, and powerful.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

REEL GRIP said:


> I recently purchased an Ark Lancer Pro.
> Had to beat for $100. A definite step up from a Mojo or Bass X. for less money.
> You can go to Fishermans Central and check'em out. Thats where a came across it.
> Trust me... I needed another rod like a hole in my head, I picked that up and had to have one.
> Super lite, thin, and powerful.


All the time I spend in that place I didn't realize they carried Ark brand. Thanks for another reason to go up there and look around!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Like the Cashion rods also.


I like the Cashion rods also.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Lundy said:


> I like the Cashion rods also.


I don't own any at this time but will in the future! My buddy has a bunch of them and they just built him a special one for throwing spinnerbaits. Seem to have great customer service!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Cashion builds a real nice rod. I don't have any but was at their booth
at ICAST last summer. Checked'm all out. Very nice. Love the custom grips.
They had about 300 rods sitt'in around.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Lundy said:


> I like the Cashion rods also.


Anyone that’s ever put one in there hands likes them..


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

1basshunter said:


> Anyone that’s ever put one in there hands likes them..


Are they mainly a bass rod? I’m always on the lookout for my next saugeye spinning rod. ML/XF between 6.8-7.6’. I have a bunch of St Croix’s that I love. Recently got into the Avid X’s and love them but still always on the lookout. Not much of a bass guy except creek smallies.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

My buddy builds custom rods, I got 2 casting rods and they are awesome. Light as a feather


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Are they mainly a bass rod? I’m always on the lookout for my next saugeye spinning rod. ML/XF between 6.8-7.6’. I have a bunch of St Croix’s that I love. Recently got into the Avid X’s and love them but still always on the lookout. Not much of a bass guy except creek smallies.


I own a bunch of Loomis and purchased a Cashion spinning rod a couple of years ago , 7-6 and the action I liked for throwning swimbaits for saugeye and crappie. I really like that rod


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Lundy said:


> I own a bunch of Loomis and purchased a Cashion spinning rod a couple of years ago , 7-6 and the action I liked for throwning swimbaits for saugeye and crappie. I really like that rod


X2 they have a great feel plus you can feel the lure from a good way out there


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

REEL GRIP said:


> I recently purchased an Ark Lancer Pro.
> Hard to beat for $100. A definite step up from a Mojo or Bass X. for less money.
> You can go to Fishermans Central and check'em out. Thats where a came across it.
> Trust me... I needed another rod like a hole in my head, I picked that up and had to have one.
> Super lite, thin, and powerful.


I second third fourth what ever number this. I bought a lancer pro for punching. Liked it so much I bought one of the randall Tharp series ark rods for flipping.like that one enough I will be buying one or two more it's an extremely light sensitive well balanced rod that fishes wayyyy above the $129 price tag and it's so versatile you could use it for just about anything


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

Edge rods is gary loomis new company


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a Favorit balance casting rod and a lew's carbon fire speed stick casting rod. I got this year.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

garshark said:


> Edge rods is gary loomis new company


I just ordered the black widow 7 foot Medium / fast tip and save 30% on the cost. Now I have to get a new reel for it.... it never stops 😂


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I have several sixgill rods that I like a lot. None of them can compete with my lone g loomis but for the price I really like them. The Kranken for spring crank baits is probably my favorite I have from them. Anyone else ever fish this brand? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Kistler for casting and Dobyns spinning is all I use now.
The only thing i would rather have would be a Loomis NRX

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

hmmm, I own exactly zero of any of these rods. I have three ugly sticks and one berkley and none of them cost more than $60.00. I still seem to catch an occasional fish with this trash gear though. I am honestly asking, not being an arse, does it really make that much difference fishing with a 100-200 dollar rod over a $49.99 rod? I picked up a buddy's $200.00 rod once and never felt like it made much difference in how many fish I caught, sure it felt nice and balanced, but I was catching just as many with my ugly stick.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Southernsaug said:


> hmmm, I own exactly zero of any of these rods. I have three ugly sticks and one berkley and none of them cost more than $60.00. I still seem to catch an occasional fish with this trash gear though. I am honestly asking, not being an arse, does it really make that much difference fishing with a 100-200 dollar rod over a $49.99 rod? I picked up a buddy's $200.00 rod once and never felt like it made much difference in how many fish I caught, sure it felt nice and balanced, but I was catching just as many with my ugly stick.


In my opinion there are some situations the sensitivity puts more fish in the boat, and there are times it does not make much of a difference. One example was jig fishing on Lake Erie in the spring I was able to feel the bite on the drop from walleye and boated 35 in about 6 hours when everyone else took the 6 hours to finish out their 4 fish each. I have also had days throwing crankbaits that any rod would have performed similarly the bass were crushing it, but I got a few more by getting longer more accurate casts to stay in the strike zone longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Southernsaug said:


> hmmm, I own exactly zero of any of these rods. I have three ugly sticks and one berkley and none of them cost more than $60.00. I still seem to catch an occasional fish with this trash gear though. I am honestly asking, not being an arse, does it really make that much difference fishing with a 100-200 dollar rod over a $49.99 rod? I picked up a buddy's $200.00 rod once and never felt like it made much difference in how many fish I caught, sure it felt nice and balanced, but I was catching just as many with my ugly stick.


Does every technique require a more expensive rod? Nope. Do some techniques greatly benefit from a higher end rod? Absolutely. Sensitivity is obviously the biggest difference. You eventually hit a point of diminishing returns and I feel that is at that $150-$200 range where anything over that isn't THAT much better


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Does every technique require a more expensive rod? Nope. Do some techniques greatly benefit from a higher end rod? Absolutely. Sensitivity is obviously the biggest difference. You eventually hit a point of diminishing returns and I feel that is at that $150-$200 range where anything over that isn't THAT much better


This is about how I feel about it. When I'm tossing shad raps or lipless cranks in late spring the fish are all over everything I don't feel the need for a better rod.
But for me when the water temps get low I feel like a quality rods catches me more fish. Or even days when there just not being very aggressive . A quality rod will help you feel more bites. And let you react to bites faster. Or in some cases let you wait for them to run why the rod loads up.
I can't count the amount of times the guy next to me has said man I didn't even feel that one bite. But at the same time I feel the bite and am up a few or quite a few fish on them. When I'm dead sticking a stick bait I'm feeling for the slightest tick. At times it feels like a fly landing on your rod.
Plus I like the lighter weights of a quality rod. And I don't go extreme like some guys. The max I spend on a rod is about 140 or so. And most of my reels run 75-100$. A great investment imo.
Now as to the lesser known or local brands or smaller company's I have not tried any. I pretty much use all stcroixs but will start keeping my eye out for some of the mentioned brands..


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I think there is one more factor that needs to be considered when setting up a rod and reel and that is what line you will be using. The modern braids have changed the game significantly


----------

